# Logging supply suppliers in Canada?



## ontario026 (Jan 12, 2005)

Can anyone recommend any Canadian Logging supply companies? I am looking for a few items such as a Pulp hook, some PPE, etc... I would prefer dealing locally, eastern ontario (kingston to ottawa area), but mail order within canada would be ok as well.... I just hate duty and brokerage fees when doing mail order out of the US....

Thanks guys

Matthew


----------



## canguy21 (Jan 13, 2005)

Josa (jonsered), Stihl Canada and Husqvarna all have a good selection of accessories. Cansdian Forestry Equipment Ltd may have a branch in your area


----------



## ontario026 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks canguy, I checked at the stihl dealer and they had a pulp hook in stock,.

Thanks
matthew


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.esupplyshop.com/ Neville Crosby site, AKA Canadian Forestry I think.


----------



## canguy21 (Jan 29, 2005)

Forgot about them. They are very good.


----------



## Grande Dog (Feb 11, 2005)

We sell into Canada, if you want to give us a try. www.baileys-online.com







Grande Dog
Master Mechanic
Discount Arborist Equipment and Tree Care Supplies


----------



## cowboy1968 (Mar 2, 2005)

cutters choice has a good selection of ppe


----------

